# Graph Tech Bridge Saddles - Yay Or Nay?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...do you use them, or have you used them in the past and have since reverted back to steel saddles? too dark sounding? tone killers?

i have them on two of my guitars. i love them because they have put an end to string breakage. however, they do darken the tone somewhat, and i am starting to miss that bit of added sparkle.

decision time...

-dh


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

weird...I've always found they brightened my guitars. I love them on strats! Fender's saddles are just terrible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had them on several guitars. I like. Vote yes.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...THESE may be what i need:

http://estore.graphtech.com/gti/aquarius/items.asp?CartId={56375D0EVEREST2-4E76-48CB-922D-4205BE391541}&Bc=TUSQ&Cc=ELECTUSQ&Tp=&BrandName=Tusq&CatName=Electric+Tusq+Saddle


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got them on three of my guitars and putting them on a couple more. I love'em.


----------



## MykelJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I started using the string savers (the black ones) around 1989 on one guitar, and have had them on it ever since. Sounded better than the original saddles (from a Dimarzio six-screw standard tremolo).
Last year I bought a set for a Wilkinson tremolo - I had started to break strings at the saddles and sanding the saddles didn't help. No more string breaks, and the SS takes away that high pitch "ping" sound, makes the tone smoother.
I recommended a set to another player for his Epiphone Sheraton II - just replaces the small saddles - he no longer breaks strings.

When I bought the last set, I just phoned the company directly and ordered them - received them from BC in less than a week. I didn't check store prices to compare, but if the store doesn't have them in stock, you can't beat delivery times ordering directly.


----------

